# Morning Glory Poodles



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

As far as I can tell from the website, everything looks green and beautiful. What sort of information were you hoping for?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I know she shows and she health tests her dogs and she doesn't breed too often.

I have the littermate of her Athena. My boy is healthy, smart and funny.


----------



## edwar2cf (Dec 30, 2012)

They do look like great dogs. I am interested in any information anyone might have. Thanks a lot for the replies.


----------

